# OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH [rumor]



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50640/20080201/breaking_news_gasol_traded_to_lakers/

Lakers trade Kwame Brown, Crittenton and 2 1st rounders for Pau Gasol 

Man.. Lakers ... :azdaja:

Kobe, Odom, Gasol.. Bynum


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH*

I think Memphis could have gotten a better offer. How much more competitive can the west get? ugh.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH*

How many young PGs does Memphis want?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH*

Is this serious? Nothing on ESPN.com yet.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH*

Wait... this is real?!?!?! Holy crap are you serious??!??!???!

WHY THE HELL DID THEY DO THAT?!?!?!?!?!?!!?

Someone slap me. Is this really real?

F-Word, we are in trouble.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH*



ZackAddy said:


> Is this serious? Nothing on ESPN.com yet.


I'm wondering the same thing. Seems like ESPN would be all over this if it was true.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH*

Wow! The Lakers just got a lot better. The Bynum and Gasol front line is going to be excellent. LA also owns the rights to Pau's brother Marc.

EDIT: Marc Gasol involved in a trade for his brother. Has that ever happened?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH*

Lakers suck. Something bad shoul dhappen to them. Hopefully they won't win anything


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH*

They haven't "gotten" anyone. It's another rumor.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers get Gooder... UH OH*



deanwoof said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50640/20080201/breaking_news_gasol_traded_to_lakers/
> 
> Lakers trade Kwame Brown, Crittenton and 2 1st rounders for Pau Gasol
> 
> ...


Strange: Truehoop had Gasol to Lakers as an IDEA. See the link for an explanation as to why it makes sense for Memphis:

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-30-2/Where-to--Pau-Gasol-.html



> Memphis would presumably like the best thing a rebuilding team could possibly have: a young superstar. But they're not going to get that. The next best thing is an expiring contract, which could come with the future cap room, and more touches for Rudy Gay to continue his development. (And teams always ask for cheap young talent and draft picks.) But the expiring contract is the key.
> 
> And who would be buying an expensive player who sometimes plays like a champion? A deep-pocketed team that feels ready to win a championship, and has a nice expiring contract or two.
> 
> ...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

man if i were a Memphis Grizzlies fan, I'd contemplate hurting myself right about... now. Kwame Brown, Darko and Jason Collins front court?


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2008/feb/01/gasol-traded-lakers/

looks like it is legit.. man talking about getting hosed for your franchise player. kwame? and those first round picks wont be good ones either since this makes LA contenders.



> The Commercial Appeal has learned that the Grizzlies have traded Pau Gasol to the Los Angeles Lakers for center Kwame Brown, rookie guard Javaris Crittenton and first-round draft picks in 2008 and 2010.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> man if i were a Memphis Grizzlies fan, I'd contemplate hurting myself right about... now. Kwame Brown, Darko and Jason Collins front court?



They need to trade for Adam Morrison. They will have the trifecta of draft busts (and in draft order too!)


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Grizz just killed their team. They are going to be worse then the T-Wolves now.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

if this is real, i'm depressed. ****ing memphis


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Now wait... the trade does not work in trade machine. More players have to be added to make it work.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Resume said:


> Grizz just killed their team. They are going to be worse then the T-Wolves now.


No they did not. Pau is the Spanish Zach Randolph. This is Rudy Gay's / Conley's team anyway, and now they have cap space and a glut of young, high potential PGs to get someone good to put next to them in a trade or free-agency.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Sure Grizz killed their team.

But they have Rudy Gay. And Conley.

Will have a high lotto pick this summer.

A good guard prospect from the Lakers. Two extra picks from the Lakers to work with in the future.

They have other pieces that are servicable: Miller, 7 footer in Darko. Warrick and Lowry are young wing prospects that could still turn out.

And big cap room to grab a good piece this summer.

They could easily make a big turnaround next season to competitive. And go from there.

There are a lot worse roster situations than what the Grizz currently face, and the now have flexibility. Will the players they have and will get pan out? Will the GM be able to make the best use of this flexibility? Who knows?

The important thing for the Grizz is they now have a chance to do a quick rebuild. Something they couldn't do with Gasol on board.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

now that ESPN is reporting it.. it's no longer a rumor

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3226203



> It is also believed that the Lakers would need to arrange a sign-and-trade for Aaron McKie, who is not currently playing in NBA, to make the salary cap math work for the deal.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ESPN RADIO is now reporting the trades.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

folks, a new Blazer/Laker rivalry just started today. you've got your premiere shooting guards (Kobe & Roy) and your twin tower front court (Pau/Bynum, Aldridge/Oden). 

two seasons from now this could be THE nba rivalry. 

Portland's got more depth and the pieces are younger, so I expect us to outlast them. but I'm not confident at all that we'll be beating them in the WCF the first time we meet. 

not that I want to jump the gun or anything....


----------



## Boredbum88 (Jul 2, 2007)

mook said:


> folks, a new Blazer/Laker rivalry just started today. you've got your premiere shooting guards (Kobe & Roy) and your twin tower front court (Pau/Bynum, Aldridge/Oden).
> 
> two seasons from now this could be THE nba rivalry.
> 
> ...


Totally agree! 

Gahh i think i dislike the lakers more now...if that is/was possible


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

lakers definitely shooting the works to win now lol. in 2 years odom ariza and turiaf will all likely be gone and they'll have a handcuffing 55+ million tied up in 3 players.


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

Are we sure Chris Wallace is the GM in Memphis, or is Jerry West still in control and giving the Lakers Pau for peanuts?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I will never give fans crap anymore about some of the idiotic trade scenarios they post. Because after this, anything is possible.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

chairman said:


> I will never give fans crap anymore about some of the idiotic trade scenarios they post. Because after this, anything is possible.


Well said. If anything I would have to guess this lends more credence to the conspiracy theory that the NBA is fixed. This has to be one of the most horrible deals I have ever seen.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50640/20080201/breaking_news_gasol_traded_to_lakers/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Whats up guys! Its me, your favorite Laker fan. How you like us now?!? Party in Laker land, have fun trying to catch up!!! party up in here!:bananallama::bananallama:


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Masbee said:


> Sure Grizz killed their team.
> 
> But they have Rudy Gay. And Conley.
> 
> ...



well why dont you and andu go become grizz fans.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I wonder if this makes it more or less likely for the Dallas/NJ/Blazers trade to happen. Dallas might be more inclined to pull the trigger so they can compete with yet another western championship contender.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Whats up guys! Its me, your favorite Laker fan. How you like us now?!? Party in Laker land, have fun trying to catch up!!! party up in here!:bananallama::bananallama:


Like you a lot, actually. Always fun to read. I still think that in the long run Pau Gasol is nothing more than a short-term fix, like putting a band-aid on a broken foot, Taking aspirin for erectile dysfunction or leeches to cure migraine. A shame this band-aid costs you $50-mil over the next 3 or 4 years and is not going to be worth anything against the blood Tim Duncan is going to draw when it's playoffs time. 

Enjoy the Spanish Zach Randolph and hope that it's enough to persuade Kobe not to get out of his contract in 1 and a half years.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Even if the so called New Jersey/Dallas/Portland "trade" is real and not some ESPN rumor, KP will not base his actions on reactions to the Lakers. 

Portland is going to get better when Oden gets here. I can't see KP panicking and going for a deal he didn't want yesterday because the Lakers added Gasol. I mean, he has won what (in this country, anyway)? 

Lakers are still without a center for several weeks, before anyone starts putting a crown on their collective heads.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Whats up guys! Its me, your favorite Laker fan. How you like us now?!? Party in Laker land, have fun trying to catch up!!! party up in here!:bananallama::bananallama:


Catch up? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

1. Pau Gasol inspires fear in nobody. Good scorer. That is it.

2. Lamarcus Aldrige is only in his second year, much younger, much more upside, and already is very close to his stat level for output. Good luck after he has another year or two under his belt and he is throwing Pau around like Calamari in a Tapas restaraunt.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Resume said:


> well why dont you and andu go become grizz fans.


Because we are trying to promote the idea that you can use logic and be a Blazers fan!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Fisher
Kobe
Odom
Pau
Bynum

This is the best lineup in the West,honestly! Be honest with yourself...the Lakers are the favorites when we get healthy.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Fisher
> Kobe
> Odom
> Pau
> ...


Please - Pau doesn't play defense, and we've all seen what the Spurs do with your Lakers in the postseason. Things will be even worse for you next year when Oden arrives on the scene. LA has just mortgaged the future for the present, and I don't think they have enough for that.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Fisher
> Kobe
> Odom
> Pau
> ...


I disagree. I think that San Antonio - when healthy - is going to rape the lakers if given the chance.:clap2:

And REALLY....Pau doesnt scare anyone outside of the offensive end of the floor. And you already have Odom and Kobe. So i dont see how Pau helps you all that much except attract more attention to your team in the month of january.

And basing your success off of whether or not your team is healthy is not a good idea.

Heck, if Portland was Healthy (ie. Oden wasnt out all year and Aldridge didnt miss a few weeks) I bet we would have 5 more wins by now.

So please, go away and have fun watching your team play soft in the playoffs with an inexperienced and unsuccessful inside presence in the playoffs.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The Lakers window with Kobe is now the next 3-4 years. They're eschewing the rebuilding phase and are going for broke with this, a la Boston.

Don't Panic, Portland fans. If the championships window was going to open in the next 3-5 years, it's still there.

But this will make the LA/Portland rivalry that much better. Oden and Bynum? Aldridge and Gasol? Roy and Kobe? Sign me up!

Still, the Lakers got better, so I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Fisher
> Kobe
> Odom
> Pau
> ...


I am not buying it.

The Spurs, when healthy, match very well against the Lakers. Bowen does a fantastic job of limiting Kobe's output. Timmy D will have no problems tearing down through Pau and only a little bit more trouble if Andrew comes back to form this year (doubtful according to recent rumors). Add Parker, Manu and the host of 3 range bombers the Spurs have - and they are still the team to beat in the west.

Next step is to consider the Hornets. They are young, they can make mistakes - but they are match pretty well with the Lakers when everything is clicking.

Dallas is interesting. When they play tough, mentally - they are probably the toughest team to deal with. I am not sure I am ready to call the Lakers line-up better than them.

The Lakers are better than the Blazers this year, but good luck with this going forward... Might be your last year enjoying this distinction for a long long time...


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

What the heck is Memphis thinking?


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

TP3 said:


> What the heck is Memphis thinking?


That you can't win with Zach Randolph. I mean Pau Gasol.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Fisher
> Kobe
> Odom
> Pau
> ...


Good lineup in many ways yes. Not favorites. I still think that New Orleans and San Antonio have superior teams (If San Antonio is healthy.) The reason being that both of those teams have superior defense, point guard play and outside shooting. LA would have the advantage of Kobe at SG on both teams. But that is it. 

New Orleans:

Chris Paul >> Derek Fisher
Morris Peterson << Kobe
Peja > Odom
David West > Pau
Tyson Chandler = Bynum

San Antonio
Tony Parker >> Derek Fisher
Manu Ginobili < Kobe
Bruce Bowen = Odom (Different impacts) 
Tim Duncan >> Pau
Fabricio < Bynum


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Fisher
> Kobe
> Odom
> Pau
> ...


I agree. People can say whatever they want out of hate but thats a dangerous lineup. You have the role player PG in Fisher best all around player in the NBA in Kobe another star player in Pau Gasol a borderline star player in Odom and a up and comeing center in Bynum. I don't like the Lakers but this could vary well put them over the top depending on how fast they gell together.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

gasol makes the lakers go to WCF at best THIS YEAR. 

Now that I think about it more, let's say Gasol puts up 17/8. When Bynum returns, his confidence will drop. Again. Bynum blossomed when he was forced to play when Brown was out and put up great numbers. 

And we all know Buss' reluctance to really pay the luxury tax with Bynum's extension coming, Odom's and Bryant's pending free agencies, and now Pau Gasol.

They are already at $62M, and then add $4M more in Gasol. 

Lakers better pray they win it all this or next year.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't understand the Blazer fan derision. The Lakers are now the best team in the league. They lost a guy who actually TOOK AWAY from the team whenever he was on the court and got an all-star quality power forward who is not old. 

Steal of the year.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I think the main problem Blazers fans have with it is that our hated rivals are now the best team in the league.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Time for Pritcherd to make his move. Get Devin Harris!!!:cheers:


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Memphis has 3 young PGs now. Should the Blazers should make a run at Conley to play with Oden (and back-up Blake) next year? I think it's worth considering.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wastro said:


> I think the main problem Blazers fans have with it is that our hated rivals are now the best team in the league.


there is inherent danger in ASsUMING a blazers dynasty before its here. We have not won a ring nor will we until we do.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Xericx said:


> there is inherent danger in ASsUMING a blazers dynasty before its here. We have not won a ring nor will we until we do.


I'm not assuming anything (although many fans are). There are still a ton of hurdles between us a title -- like, oh, making the playoffs, for starters.

I just hate to see the Lakers doing well. Doesn't matter if we're cellar-dwellers or fighting with them for playoff positioning.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wastro said:


> I'm not assuming anything (although many fans are). There are still a ton of hurdles between us a title -- like, oh, making the playoffs, for starters.
> 
> I just hate to see the Lakers doing well. Doesn't matter if we're cellar-dwellers or fighting with them for playoff positioning.


Wasn't meant at anyone in particular....just a lot of people assume domination prematurely I think, which is a big downfall. Blazers need to agressively make the team as best as it could be.

"Wait until Oden gets here" is not a sufficent reply


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

wastro said:


> I think the main problem Blazers fans have with it is that our hated rivals are now the best team in the league.



Hmmmm. Maybe you should go get some Ginko or something to spur your brain. Then maybe go look at some Green Clovers. If you haven't got the hint after that, maybe go get some Boston Clam Chowder. If that doesn't spur your brain, maybe, some Samual Adams. If all else fails, maybe read some news about a team called the Boston Celtics???


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Hmmmm. Maybe you should go get some Ginko or something to spur your brain. Then maybe go look at some Green Clovers. If you haven't got the hint after that, maybe go get some Boston Clam Chowder. If that doesn't spur your brain, maybe, some Samual Adams. If all else fails, maybe read some news about a team called the Boston Celtics???


So you're saying the Spurs are still the best team in the NBA? :biggrin:

Okay, it was premature hyperbole, I will admit. I should say the Lakers are now one of the best teams in the NBA. Would that be fair?


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I just hope the Lakers don't try and do a package of Odom and Farmar and others for Kidd now.:cheers:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

wastro said:


> So you're saying the Spurs are still the best team in the NBA? :biggrin:
> 
> Okay, it was premature hyperbole, I will admit. I should say the Lakers are now one of the best teams in the NBA. Would that be fair?


I think they are top 6. Not top 2.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> New Orleans:
> 
> Chris Paul >> Derek Fisher
> Morris Peterson << Kobe
> ...


You're underrating Gasol significantly. He's an All-Star caliber big man and at least eqivalent to West. And he's as close to Duncan as Ginobili is to Kobe. Giving Kobe a smaller edge than Duncan is quite unreasonable.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Plus Kwame DETRACTED from the team. He was garbage.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

hasoos said:


> I think they are top 6. Not top 2.


I am buying it.

I think the Celtics are the favorites in the east, the Spurs in the west. These are the 2 best teams in the league.

After that in east you have Detroit, and this is where the contenders end in that conference.

In the west you have Dallas and the Hornets. The Lakers are probably on par with these 2 making them one of the top 6, but Utah and the Suns are not far away from them.

These are my 6 best teams in the league:

Spurs/Celtics
Dallas/Hornets/Lakers/Pistons


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I just hope the Lakers don't try and do a package of Odom and Farmar and others for Kidd now.:cheers:


I do. They'd be giving up two solid young players for a guy who isn't going to be making a huge impact for more than 2-3 years max. It makes their window of dominance a bit shorter, and ends up coinciding with when the Blazers should really start hitting their stride.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I just hope the Lakers don't try and do a package of Odom and Farmar and others for Kidd now.:cheers:


That is what I'm wondering. 

I don't see this as the deal everyone else sees it. To me Gasol is an ungrade of Odom . . . but they play the same type of game. 

I know Laker fans love Fisher, but to me that was where the Lakers needed to improve (PG position). Kobe and Gasol . . . let's see how those two play together in the triangle offense . . . but Odom and Kobe never materialized the way fans were hoping.

Kidd . . . now that is a different story.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> You're underrating Gasol significantly. He's an All-Star caliber big man and at least eqivalent to West. And he's as close to Duncan as Ginobili is to Kobe. Giving Kobe a smaller edge than Duncan is quite unreasonable.



I beg to differ. When Gasol was last an all star, there were a lot less good power forwards in the league. Now there are a lot more, and he is closer to "above average" then all star. Top it off with the fact that he plays on a bad team so he should be getting his stats inflated if he was any good at all, but he doesn't, and it shows he is not all star level. He also is not a good defender. Defense wins in the playoffs. He is an all star in the sense that Jamaal Magloire was once an all star too. Once upon a time, long ago.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> New Orleans:
> 
> Chris Paul >> Derek Fisher
> Morris Peterson << Kobe
> ...


That's not the way you can correctly measure which team is better. The game is played 5 on 5. How a team plays together and meshes is what's important. 

We know the Hornets and Spurs both play a great team game so the question is will the Lakers? When Denver got AI to go with Carmelo I never thought that mix would work, and I still don't. But I actually think this team in Los Angeles will work pretty well. Odom and Fisher don't need many shots and do other things well. Bynum, Gasol, and of course Kobe will be the go-to guys on offense and give a nice mix of inside-outside. Gasol and Bynum compliment each other like I think Aldridge and Oden will.

Man the west is tough.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> I beg to differ. When Gasol was last an all star, there were a lot less good power forwards in the league


Not even remotely true. The West has been deep in top forwards throughout Gasol's career. He made the All-Star game in 2006...yes, 2006 was indeed another era.

Gasol's PER has been above 20.0 every season since his rookie year (when it was 19.5). 20.0 PER is generally All-Star caliber. 25.0 PER is generally considered superstar caliber.

2001-02: 19.5
2002-03: 20.7
2003-04: 21.7
2004-05: 22.5
2005-06: 22.7
2006-07: 24.1
This Year: 20.5

David West, this year, is at 20.7 PER. So, essentially exactly identical. And this is his career high.

Also, defense is quite hard to quantify, but Gasol has generally had the reputation as one of the few European players who plays hard defense. He's not an elite defender, but he's certainly not a defensive non-presence.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Does the thread title really say "Gooder," or am I just imagining things? I hope I'm imagining things.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

until pau gets hurt......


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

wastro said:


> Does the thread title really say "Gooder," or am I just imagining things? I hope I'm imagining things.


I am speculating here, but I suspect that there was an interest to lure Lakers fans to read and respond in the thread - so you had to make it gooder for them understand


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> until pau gets hurt......


It doesn't matter if he gets hurt really. Kwame, when he was hurt, actually made the Lakers a lot better (Kwame couldn't catch a ball to save his life and was EXTREMELY low IQ for a ball player.


----------



## DaRizzle2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Utherhimo said:


> until pau gets hurt......


You could say that about every team...BTW my cousin DaRizzle got banned for what he said on this thread by one of your moderators. I can understand hating my cousin because he is a Laker fan, but he got banned for two weeks by "SA1177". Speak up for his rights! He wasnt baiting, he was rejoicing on a thread that you guys started about the Lakers...BTW, If he didn't like you guys (even though you root for POR) he wouldnt talk to you. The Portland fans on here are his homies :cheers:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

wastro said:


> Does the thread title really say "Gooder," or am I just imagining things? I hope I'm imagining things.


I thought it was typo of a trade involving Gooden.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

wastro said:


> Does the thread title really say "Gooder," or am I just imagining things? I hope I'm imagining things.


I figured it was a typo. I've been searching through this entire thread trying to figure out how the Cavs were involved and Drew Gooden was ending up a Laker. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

e_blazer1 said:


> I figured it was a typo. I've been searching through this entire thread trying to figure out how the Cavs were involved and Drew Gooden was ending up a Laker. :biggrin:


A combination of a few too many pina coladas and the laid back "no worries" Maui attitude allows me to beat the usual speedy e_blazer to the post. :biggrin:


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> A combination of a few too many pina coladas and the laid back "no worries" Maui attitude allows me to beat the usual speedy e_blazer to the post. :biggrin:


Crap. Oh well, time to flip over and catch some rays on my back.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Not even remotely true. The West has been deep in top forwards throughout Gasol's career. He made the All-Star game in 2006...yes, 2006 was indeed another era.
> 
> Gasol's PER has been above 20.0 every season since his rookie year (when it was 19.5). 20.0 PER is generally All-Star caliber. 25.0 PER is generally considered superstar caliber.
> 
> ...



Really? Well since back then a lot of power forwards have got better, and some were just better to begin with. I could care less about PERS, I want a player that does what is needed to win. There are a a good list of PF that are better than him out there now. Are you going to tell me that you wouldn't take any of the following power forwards over him?

In no particular order:

1. Kevin Garnette.
2. Tim Duncan.
3. Carlos Boozer.
4. Chris Bosh.
5. Rasheed Wallace.
6. David West.
7. Dirk Nowitzki.
8. Elton Brand. 
9. Al Jefferson
10. Jermaine Oneal (only flipside is health).

Even Aldridge in only his 2nd year is putting up stats comparable. 

If Pau was truly that good, his team would have more W's on the board. Above average. As I said.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

DaRizzle2 said:


> You could say that about every team...BTW my cousin DaRizzle got banned for what he said on this thread by one of your moderators. I can understand hating my cousin because he is a Laker fan, but he got banned for two weeks by "SA1177". Speak up for his rights! He wasnt baiting, he was rejoicing on a thread that you guys started about the Lakers...BTW, If he didn't like you guys (even though you root for POR) he wouldnt talk to you. The Portland fans on here are his homies :cheers:


Lol your cousin?:lol::lol:How stupid do you think I am? This username DaRizzle2 pops up 3 minutes after I banned your last one. Your cousin indeed.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaRizzle2? LOL


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Really? Well since back then a lot of power forwards have got better, and some were just better to begin with.


Your list shows that the list of power forwards in the West has gotten _weaker_, not stronger, over time. Kevin Garnett and Rasheed Wallace have left the Western Conference. Duncan has declined a bit from his prime. Bosh and O'Neal never were in the West (as a high level forward, in O'Neal's case).



> I could care less about PERS, I want a player that does what is needed to win.


PER measures production, which is what is needed to help a team win. So is defense, but Gasol is at least an average defender. Of your list, the only power forwards in the West that are clearly better than Gasol are Duncan and Nowitzki.



> If Pau was truly that good, his team would have more W's on the board.


Clearly Jordan was really not very good prior to Pippen. Otherwise, he'd have "put more W's on the board." And what wins was Garnett putting on the board in Minnesota, outside of the one year that he actually had significant talent around him?

Wins involve a good to great team. Gasol is not a good to great team. He is a very very good player, though. On the level of Boozer and Brand and West. None of them approach Duncan or Nowitzki.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Plus they traded Kwame Brown, who is probably worse than the Kandi man...to get him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bump,
No real reason except that this thread made me laugh a lot, and it might do the same for you guys. A lot of you guys added "when healthy" when talking about the Spurs(very smart) but at the same time we all assumed Bynum would be back for the playoffs.

I dont know why my cousin DaRizzle2 was banned, he was just sticking up for me...geez :whistling:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

For a second I thought I was going to have go and get really drunk after reading that LA was just about to trade Odom and Vlad-Rad for Ron Artest.

Interesting to see how things shook out with Pau ... the next few years between our two teams are going to be tough battles (I hope).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

nikolokolus said:


> For a second I thought I was going to have go and get really drunk after reading that LA was just about to trade Odom and Vlad-Rad for Ron Artest.


Actually...we are gonna trade Chris Mihm and Vlad Rad for Mike Miller, then get Artest for the MLE, then trade Odom for Kirk Hinrich, then sign Alonzo as our backup C for the vet min...PRESTO!


....we (I) can only hope


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Actually...we are gonna trade Chris Mihm and Vlad Rad for Mike Miller, then get Artest for the MLE, then trade Odom for Kirk Hinrich, then sign Alonzo as our backup C for the vet min...PRESTO!


I'm sure all those vets can't wait to be publicly yelled at by Kobe "Team Player" Bryant on national television. 

I'd love to see them trade for Fat Shaq from the Suns. If ESPN/TNT/ABC are going to shove LA down America's throat, we might as well make the soap opera interesting for us non-Laker fans.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^There would be no need for yelling with that lineup :biggrin:

Hinrich, Fisher, Farmar
Kobe, Sasha
Artest, Miller, Walton
Pau, Turiaf
Bynum , Alonzo

I know...it wont happen, but if it did, oh man


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> ^There would be no need for yelling with that lineup :biggrin:
> 
> Hinrich, Fisher, Farmar
> Kobe, Sasha
> ...


Then we'd know that the only difference between professional wrestling and the NBA is that the back-stories are more compelling and funnier in wrestling. Seriously, as a fan of basketball if that was the composition of my team I'd stop caring about the outcome of games.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hmmmm...I understand where you are coming from. Obviously what lineup I put up is a pipe dream, but I do think that an improvement for the Lakers at SF will/should happen. "They" are talking Ron Artest and Kenny Smith(horrible contract) for Artest in a sign and trade

Edit: sorry, Kenny Thomas, duh


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

that line up rivals the 01 blazers. oh wait it doesn't. the 01 blazers were probably one of the best teams on paper assembled.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> ^There would be no need for yelling with that lineup :biggrin:
> 
> Hinrich, Fisher, Farmar
> Kobe, Sasha
> ...


I'd love to see Kobe yell at Artest. Artest would knock him out!! :boxing:


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

I love how lakers fans actually think Ron Artest in their piss and purple uniform is a "good" thing. In all honesty it will rip their team apart. Imagine Odom, Kobe, Artest and Gasol trying to share the ball...yeah not a fun situation, especially with Artest in the background.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I think Ron Artest is a very good team player. He's one of the smartest defenders in the league, and he has a very good basketball IQ. Yeah, he's caused a lot of flagrant fouls in his time. But I truly disbelieve that all of these guys together would be a bad situation for them. I think if the Lakers land Artest, they'll be a much more serious team to deal with.


----------

